# Not for it's intended use.



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2020)

In this one the aim is to use your camera/lens setup to shoot something that isn't what most people would think that camera/lens is used for.

Add in the camera and lens  make, model.

I'll start.

Sunset.

Canon 7Dkm2 with a Canon 500mm F4L
Settings 1/125 F4 ISO 160




Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Aug 9, 2020)

Good idea.  I'll have a crack at this later.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 14, 2020)

..just noticed this theme,  

Poor guy's macro..
Slide projector lens on half a cardboard paper towel roll, handheld down front of a reluctant Pentax K S2


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 3, 2021)

Here's another one.

Landscape 

Canon 7Dkm2 with a Canon 500mm F4L
Settings 1/500 F11 ISO 160



mountain by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 3, 2021)

I'll give you a couple where the substance used for the filter is not in its intended role:
 Using an old floppy disk (sorry about  the finger tips)


IR via diskette by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

ans using an old end from a negative strip:


IR via negative by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Both shot using a full spectrum converted Panasonic GF2 using an olympus 17mm/2.8 lens.

A more recent example uses a pencil case as a filter but I don't have that one on-line


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 3, 2021)

This one probably qualifies too, using a telescope eyepiece as a 'close up filter':


Knot macro by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Shot using a 40mm eyepiece in front of a DA18-55 (at the telephoto end) mounted on a Pentax K100d, the image on the sensor being about 1.5x lifesize.

Maybe more in the spirit of the intended use of the thread I can offer a fisheye used for motorsports:


sml P1300143 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr
Using an Olympus 9mm BCL on my Panasonic G5


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 4, 2021)

Those are great. Using other products to get an effect is perfect.


----------

